# Melbourne Brewers Beerfest 2017



## Edgebrew (23/10/16)

The 2017 Beerfest by Melbourne Brewers has again been amped up. The homebrew competition will be bigger with Farmhouse ale and wild beers being added. The location has changed giving us onsite (and cheap) accommodation. It will be held on 24-25th February 2017. More information will be published soon. Until then, check out the list of beer categories and more information at http://www.melbournebrewers.org/

Get brewing!!!


----------



## MartinOC (23/10/16)

Not much in the way of info in the linky, mate!

'Bit premature...


----------



## GrumpyPaul (23/10/16)

MartinOC said:


> Not much in the way of info in the linky, mate!
> 
> 'Bit premature...


At the top of the home page follow the tabs - Competitions, then Event Info 

http://www.melbournebrewers.org/index.php/competitions/beerfest/event-information

If you look a bit further there's even a page full of Styles for the comp.

http://www.melbournebrewers.org/index.php/competitions/beerfest/style-guidelines-categories

Yes- it needs more, but as OP said "more to be published soon"


----------



## droid (23/10/16)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Yob (23/10/16)

droid said:


> Thanks for the heads up!


you coming?


----------



## droid (24/10/16)

Yob said:


> you coming?


I should pencil it in ? Gotta try and retain my bronze medal...hehe


----------



## DU99 (24/10/16)

non pub venue next year


----------



## droid (23/12/16)

starting to get towards the prickly end now!

looking at submitting last years RIS specialty and a fresh RIS (non spec), a choc stout, maybe a marzen, maybe a saison - no sending in the post this time


----------



## coopsomulous (28/12/16)

BEERFEST is only a few months away and we need the great people, wonderful people, truly the best people to put their hand up to help Judge and/or Steward. 

The competition will be held at Campaspe Downs, near Kyneton. 

The dates will be: *Friday 24 Feb - Sat 25 Feb 2017*

We will be running three sessions, Friday Night, Saturday Morning and Saturday Afternoon.

These events do not run without volunteers, and all levels of skill and experience are encouraged to participate. We do NOT insist on any particular qualification to judge beer - if you are a novice we will pair you with experienced judges.

So here's what you need to do, in three simple steps:

1) Decide to particpate! Yes, we need you to make BEERFEST great again.

2) Go and beg permission from the family, and add the date to your calendar.

3) Fill out the form located here --> LINK <-- and we will get back to you!

Beerfest is a registered BJCP event.


----------



## DU99 (29/12/16)

are meals available


----------



## Yob (29/12/16)

meals are provided for the people assisting on the flight, stewards and judges are catered for if they are assisting.

Naturally if you arent doing anything on a flight you can still dine, it's just a nominal fee, cant remember the amount though.

I believe it's (Friday Dinner?) Saturday Lunch and Dinner and Sunday Breakfast is generally lots of Bacon and eggs


----------



## Nullnvoid (29/12/16)

I am hoping to come and help steward on a day. Just need to confirm with the boss and check the calendar. 

Cannot commit until then.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (29/12/16)

Is Greensborough HB a drop off venue for entries?


----------



## droid (29/12/16)

sorry if this is obvious, i cant see IPA or DIPA?


*PALE LAGER*







Australian Lager

Premium Australian Lager

Munich Helles

Vienna Lager

Dortmunder Export

Classic American Pilsner

German Pilsener

Bohemian Pilsener
​​

WHEAT BEER






Dunkelweizen


Weizenbock


Roggenbier (German Rye Beer)

Hefeweizen 






DARK ALE AND LAGER






Oktoberfest/Märzen


Munich Dunkel


Schwarzbier (Black beer)


Northern English Brown Ale


Australian Dark/Old Ale


Düsseldorf Altbier


American Brown Ale

​​

STRONG ALE AND LAGER






Maibock/Helles Bock


Strong Pale Lager


Traditional Bock


Eisbock


Old Ale (English Strong Ale)


Strong Scotch Ale


English Barleywine


American Barleywine

​​

PORTER AND STOUT






Brown Porter


Robust Porter


Baltic Porter


Sweet Stout


Oatmeal Stout


Dry Stout


Australian/Foreign Extra Stout


Russian Imperial Stout

​​

PALE ALE






American Pale Ale


Kölsch


Australian Pale Ale


English Pale Ale


Irish Red Ale

​


FARMHOUSE & WILD






Witbier


Saison


Biere de Garde


Flanders Red Ale


Flanders Brown Ale/Ouid Bruin


Berliner Weiße


Straight (unblended) Lambic


Gueuze


Fruit Lambic 

​​​

SPECIALTY BEER






Fruit Beer


Spice/Herb/Vegetable Beer


Christmas/Winter Specialty Spiced Beer


Classic Rauchbier (Smoked Marzen)


Belgian Specialty Ale


Wood-aged Beer


Other Specialty


----------



## micbrew (29/12/16)

oh crikey ... must ensure one enters into the correct category


----------



## timmi9191 (6/1/17)

Has drop date and locations been confirmed as yet?


----------



## Yob (6/1/17)

Aim for 2 weeks prior to comp date.

Usual suspects for drops.

Greensborough,
Springvale,
Yarraville, 
Boronia,

Etc


----------



## husky (6/1/17)

Is this suitable for newbie judges? I'm keen to give it a go as a way of developing and identifying different tastes, flavours etc. If they really do pair you up with experienced judges and don't mind that your a newbie then I'll sign up.


----------



## manticle (6/1/17)

Yes mate. Good one to wet your whistle on.


----------



## koolkuna (6/1/17)

Hey guys I'm a newbie. What's the best thing to buy your comp beer in for the GABS?


----------



## Edgebrew (7/1/17)

husky said:


> Is this suitable for newbie judges? I'm keen to give it a go as a way of developing and identifying different tastes, flavours etc. If they really do pair you up with experienced judges and don't mind that your a newbie then I'll sign up.


Newbie is fine. Give it a crack. It will be fun. Follow the link from TommyC in post 9.


----------



## moonhead (8/1/17)

Comp still not up in compmaster yet?


----------



## Edgebrew (8/1/17)

droid said:


> sorry if this is obvious, i cant see IPA or DIPA?


Sorry droid. No IPA category. You could enter a specialty IPA in Other Specialty category though.


----------



## Toper (14/1/17)

El Presidente says CompMaster is now open for registrations.


----------



## Toper (14/1/17)

Confirmed drop off points are now needed


----------



## dannymars (17/1/17)

Just threw in...

APA
RIS
Fruit Lambic (Kriek)
& Fruit beer

Wish me luck


----------



## moonhead (17/1/17)

toper01 said:


> El Presidente says CompMaster is now open for registrations.


Compmaster says entries need to be in the system and dropped off by 4th of Feb, this correct? (moreso the drop off date, rather than the entry date)


----------



## droid (18/1/17)

note to self: when that amazing beer comes along and people confirm that it's a real special drop and is bound for glory, FFS set a bottle aside before the keg blows you dumbarse!

chico stout - scratched


----------



## droid (18/1/17)

^was kinda hoping for a jibe but got nothin


----------



## Toper (19/1/17)

moonhead said:


> Compmaster says entries need to be in the system and dropped off by 4th of Feb, this correct? (moreso the drop off date, rather than the entry date)


From the main man ,"We're discussing extending it by a week.... will confirm when the decision has been made..."


----------



## JB (20/1/17)

GrumpyPaul said:


> If you look a bit further there's even a page full of Styles for the comp.
> 
> http://www.melbournebrewers.org/index.php/competitions/beerfest/style-guidelines-categories
> 
> Yes- it needs more, but as OP said "more to be published soon"


Hi, Just had a look in compmaster & Australian pale isn't available in the pale section, is this part of the 'more to be published' lot, or style not being added?


----------



## moonhead (20/1/17)

toper01 said:


> From the main man ,"We're discussing extending it by a week.... will confirm when the decision has been made..."


Coolio. Seems a little early / short notice to get them in by the 4th... (even the 11th is a bit of a stretch)


----------



## coopsomulous (20/1/17)

Just a reminder that BEERFEST is only a month away and we need people to put their hand up to help Judge and/or Steward.

The competition will be held at Campaspe Downs, near Kyneton. Accommodation is available at the competition site.

The dates will be: *Friday 24 Feb - Sat 25 Feb 2017*

We will be running three sessions, Friday Night, Saturday Morning and Saturday Afternoon. Meals will be provided for people who judge or steward during their flight.

These events do not run without volunteers, and all levels of skill and experience are encouraged to participate. We do NOT insist on any particular qualification to judge beer - if you are a novice we will pair you with experienced judges.

So here's what you need to do, in two simple steps:

1) Decide to particpate! 

2) Fill out the form located here --> LINK <-- and we will get back to you!

Beerfest is a registered BJCP event.


----------



## Edgebrew (20/1/17)

JB said:


> Hi, Just had a look in compmaster & Australian pale isn't available in the pale section, is this part of the 'more to be published' lot, or style not being added?


Looking into it. I'll let you know when it's fixed.


----------



## Edgebrew (22/1/17)

JB said:


> Hi, Just had a look in compmaster & Australian pale isn't available in the pale section, is this part of the 'more to be published' lot, or style not being added?


Australian Pale Ale is now fixed. Sorry.


----------



## GalBrew (23/1/17)

Question: is Vienna lager supposed to be in the Pale Lager category? Just find it odd that Oktoberfest is in the Dark Ale/Lager and Vienna is in Pale lager. 

Cheers.


----------



## dannymars (23/1/17)

GalBrew said:


> Question: is Vienna lager supposed to be in the Pale Lager category? Just find it odd that Oktoberfest is in the Dark Ale/Lager and Vienna is in Pale lager.
> 
> Cheers.


When I applied vienna wasn't even an option... Will apply now for that


----------



## Andyd (26/1/17)

GalBrew said:


> Question: is Vienna lager supposed to be in the Pale Lager category? Just find it odd that Oktoberfest is in the Dark Ale/Lager and Vienna is in Pale lager.
> 
> Cheers.


That's largely historical - we underwent a consolidation of styles a number of years ago with the reduction in judge participation, and since opening it out these styles have stayed put. We might review for next year.

With respect to the relative placement of Vienna vs Oktoberfest, this is driven largely by the color of the beers - a Vienna lager can stray in to darker territory, however has the ability to present as a "darker" pale lager, whereas an Oktoberfest has a darker starting point (at least when you talk about style guides - some who are more familiar with the origin styles may disagree).

Andy


----------



## Andyd (26/1/17)

moonhead said:


> Coolio. Seems a little early / short notice to get them in by the 4th... (even the 11th is a bit of a stretch)


Not so much short notice - we've been broadcasting that through various forums for a while now - at the end of the day a week is unlikely to make a significant change to the brewing schedule - the beer still needs to be ready for the same date, and there are very few styles that would benefit from later sample submissions. Happy to hear if you have a counter-view.

We were considering moving the date out by a week, BUT - _*after discussion last night we will be keeping it at 3 weeks prior.*_ Why?

Because a month out from the competition we have only identified 8 judges for the competition - gasp!

The three week registration period allows us time to deal with the potential for low judge numbers by pre-judging some of the flights.Unfortunately with only 8 judges so far this is looking like it will be necessary.

The moral of the story - PLEASE, if you are able to come up and help judge, let Tom ([email protected]) know ASAP. We will be covering meals for judges for the entire weekend, and the on-site accommodation is seriously inexpensive compared to other options at previous Beerfests (with the exception of the odd bit of floorspace, which was no longer available to us).

Note that accommodation needs to be pre-paid - please see our club website for more information on costs and hos to pay.

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## husky (28/1/17)

I have been granted a leave pass for one night only from the other half! Question is which night to go? Any pointers?
I am keen to give judging a crack if that helps work out which is the best night to go?


----------



## fungrel (30/1/17)

Compmaster returns this error when selecting the comp in both Chrome and IE:

user warning: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MariaDB server version for the right syntax to use near 'AND `uid`=' at line 1 query: SELECT COUNT(*) as num from `specialaccess` where `compinstid`= AND `uid`=; in /webroot/c/o/compm001/compmaster.com.au/www/sites/all/modules/CompMaster/compmaster_core/core_database.inc on line 246.


How am i going to enter? I need time to post the entries, so time is running out.


----------



## [email protected]_dan (30/1/17)

Dear organisers and AndyD, just looking at entering a newer dopplebock this year (lighter style) but there isn't one listed in CompMaster - I just wanted to check if missed as listed in 4. Strong Ale / Lager is Traditional Bock and then Eisbock. BTW, there are two fields as #2 Strong Pale Lager.. Cheers. Dan


----------



## Yob (30/1/17)

husky said:


> I have been granted a leave pass for one night only from the other half! Question is which night to go? Any pointers?
> I am keen to give judging a crack if that helps work out which is the best night to go?


I'd say the Saturday mate, it has the most flights and the after drinks ate more extended and outrageous


----------



## husky (30/1/17)

Yob said:


> I'd say the Saturday mate, it has the most flights and the after drinks ate more extended and outrageous


Done! You heading down mate?


----------



## droid (31/1/17)

fungrel said:


> Compmaster returns this error when selecting the comp in both Chrome and IE:
> 
> user warning: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MariaDB server version for the right syntax to use near 'AND `uid`=' at line 1 query: SELECT COUNT(*) as num from `specialaccess` where `compinstid`= AND `uid`=; in /webroot/c/o/compm001/compmaster.com.au/www/sites/all/modules/CompMaster/compmaster_core/core_database.inc on line 246.
> 
> ...


This happened to me this morning. Right alongside that notice is another log-in box. Just log-in there again (ignore the notice) and you can navigate through. Once I was on the Beerfest2017 entry page submitting a beer the notice was gone and didn't reappear. Good luck.

Just heading over to the Beerfest 2017 Volunteer section now. Catch youse Sat AM! yippeeee


----------



## Yob (31/1/17)

husky said:


> Done! You heading down mate?


Chief steward role so will be there both days


----------



## droid (31/1/17)

The link takes me to the page but the required fields tabs aren't working. I can select a day and morning afternoon etc but not much good because it won't let me put my details in.

I'm up for Stewarding Sat AM and Sat PM and either or of those can be swapped out for a novice judge session if needed.

PM'd TommyC with deets.


----------



## coopsomulous (31/1/17)

Thanks Droid.

I'll look into that google form to see whats going on.

If anyone else is having trouble with the google form for volunteering to judge or steward at Beerfest, PM me and I'll be in touch.


----------



## droid (31/1/17)

^novice could be the wrong word - never judged and no credentials but could work with someone who has...


----------



## coopsomulous (31/1/17)

You don't need credentials to judge (or steward). All novice judges will be placed with at least one experienced judge. 

And for those judges who have credentials, Beerfest is registered with BJCP so you will get points for judging.


----------



## coopsomulous (31/1/17)

[email protected]_dan said:


> Dear organisers and AndyD, just looking at entering a newer dopplebock this year (lighter style) but there isn't one listed in CompMaster - I just wanted to check if missed as listed in 4. Strong Ale / Lager is Traditional Bock and then Eisbock. BTW, there are two fields as #2 Strong Pale Lager.. Cheers. Dan


Hi Dan

I'll have a word with the competition director to see if it is missing, but I remember Dopplebock wasn't in Beerfest last year and I put mine in as a Traditional Bock (took second place in the category).

Cheers

Tom


----------



## Andyd (31/1/17)

droid said:


> This happened to me this morning. Right alongside that notice is another log-in box. Just log-in there again (ignore the notice) and you can navigate through. Once I was on the Beerfest2017 entry page submitting a beer the notice was gone and didn't reappear. Good luck.
> 
> Just heading over to the Beerfest 2017 Volunteer section now. Catch youse Sat AM! yippeeee


sorry about the error there guys. Droid is right. If the login box appears again please log in again to get it working...

I'm working on an update to the site at the moment which I'm hoping to have ready soon which will resolve this.

Regards,

Andy


----------



## Nullnvoid (31/1/17)

Do we have definitive drop off locations try? 

Is home make it in Clayton one?


----------



## Haciluku (31/1/17)

Nullnvoid, the short answer is yes. 

The drop off details are available in the Compmaster under competition details.

*Drop-off Details*
Entries may be delivered to the following participating Victorian Home Brew Shops:

Grain & Grape, 5/280 Whitehall St., Yarraville 3013
Greensborough Home Brewing Supplies, 22 Louis Street. Greensborough 3088
The Brewer’s Den, 253 Dorset Road Boronia 3155
Brewers Choice, 1389 Healesville Road, Woori Yallock, VIC. 3139
Keg King, Warehouse 2 33-35 Smith Rd, Springvale, VIC, 3171
Home Make It: 4/158 Wellington Rd, Clayton, VIC 3168
Home Make It. 265 Spring St, Reservoir VIC 3073
Postal entries are to be sent to The Brewers Den
*Entry Restrictions*
Two Entries per majo


----------



## Nullnvoid (31/1/17)

Hate to see the long answer 

Just kidding I missed that last night when I entered. I was in a bit of a rush though. 

Thanks!


----------



## Andyd (31/1/17)

TommyC said:


> Thanks Droid.
> 
> I'll look into that google form to see whats going on.
> 
> If anyone else is having trouble with the google form for volunteering to judge or steward at Beerfest, PM me and I'll be in touch.


This, along with a number of other category omissions, was the result of a move a few years ago to purge styles supported by other competitions. Since then we've moved to open it up again (in response to slightly improved judge numbers and a desire to provide multiple entry opportunities for styles), but this one hasn't come in yet.

We'll conduct another category review after the competition, but for this year dopplebock is not specifically supported (you could enter it as a specialty if you would like).

Also thanks for spotting the double up - that obviously got missed in our competition review. I'll get onto fixing that up.

Regards,

Andy


----------



## Yob (31/1/17)

would be good to get a few more in for Judging and stewarding

did we mention FREE BEER and FOOD? (for those involved in the running of the comp)

also, as we are out of the soptlight a bit, I assume there will be an abundance of kegs about..

Im looking to bring a certain amount of several RIS's and they will be on offer on the Saturday after (or toward the end) the the play...


----------



## droid (31/1/17)

I contacted campapse downs and they said to make an individual booking (for a bed) through the beerfest group, not through them. Can I get a bed ploise?


----------



## Haciluku (31/1/17)

Droid, please pm me your details once you have done the payment. Will include you in the list.

*Accommodation:*​$54 per person for a single night
$87 per person for two nights​Accomodation must be paid up front prior to the event, direct transfer to the Melbourne brewers account details below.​​*Acc: Melbourne Brewers*​*BSB*: 033-337​*Account*: 182592​(Please leave your *name* and *bfaccom* as your transfer note for traceability.)​


----------



## Haciluku (31/1/17)

Please visit Melbourne Brewers website for food details or see below:


Meals
For catering purposes we request pre purchasing of meals to assist in food preparation and quantities. 
Please send an email to  [email protected] to order your meal(s).

There will be *no guaranteed food* which is not pre-purchased. If you wish to secure a meal it is recommended to order in advance.


*Meals package *- $50 for the entire weekend.
BBQ on Friday night
Homemade Burgers, Gourmet Snags, Rolls and Salads


[SIZE=small]Breakfast [/SIZE][SIZE=small]on Saturday[/SIZE][SIZE=small] and [/SIZE][SIZE=small]Sunday[/SIZE][SIZE=small] morning[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]Bacon, Eggs, Mushrooms, Beans, Tomato, Spinach, Hash Browns[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]Lunch [/SIZE][SIZE=small]on Saturday[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]Hot Roast Beef / Cold Roast Chicken, Bread rolls, Gravy and a variety of Salads[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]Dinner [/SIZE][SIZE=small]on Saturday[/SIZE][SIZE=small] night[/SIZE]
[SIZE=small]Beef Brisket, Roast Pork, Baked Potatoes, Gravy, Vegies and Salad.[/SIZE]

*Vegetarian Option* - Lentil Burgers Friday night and Vegetable Frittata Saturday night
_Note: There is NO gluten free or vegan options._

*Individual meals*
The above meals will also be available for those that attend on an ad-hoc basis and are charged at $15 per meal.


----------



## lmccrone (4/2/17)

So i missed the drop off at grain and grape by about 10 mins and I now have two paid for entrys with barcodes taped to them sitting in my lounge room. Is there any way I can get these beers into the competition now?

Cheers

Luke


----------



## Yob (4/2/17)

lmccrone said:


> So i missed the drop off at grain and grape by about 10 mins and I now have two paid for entrys with barcodes taped to them sitting in my lounge room. Is there any way I can get these beers into the competition now?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Luke


send me the entries and give me the bottle entry deets and I'll get them to the sorting day.

pm me for addie and we'll sort it out for you mate, youll be in there.

or just call me.. 0415727988

and yes I know Ive listed my number on a public forum but its the same number listed on a certain website as well


----------



## Haciluku (5/2/17)

Yob said:


> send me the entries and give me the bottle entry deets and I'll get them to the sorting day.
> 
> pm me for addie and we'll sort it out for you mate, youll be in there.
> 
> ...



Thanks Yob.


----------



## Spiesy (5/2/17)

Looks like I just missed cutoff... by 3-years 

From: http://www.compmaster.com.au/page/details

Entry Cutoff is 12pm sharp, 4th February 2014.
Just confirming cutoff was actually yesterday?


----------



## timmi9191 (5/2/17)

Yob said:


> send me the entries and give me the bottle entry deets and I'll get them to the sorting day.
> 
> pm me for addie and we'll sort it out for you mate, youll be in there.
> 
> ...


Drop off was yesterday???

I thought entry cut off was yesterday??


----------



## Nullnvoid (5/2/17)

Yob said:


> and yes I know Ive listed my number on a public forum but its the same number listed on a certain website as well


Is that the gigolo website?


----------



## Yob (5/2/17)

timmi9191 said:


> Drop off was yesterday???
> I thought entry cut off was yesterday??


It was, just trying to help him get his registered entries in.


----------



## Yob (5/2/17)

Haciluku said:


> Thanks Yob.


I will need those entry numbers asap though


----------



## DU99 (5/2/17)

any idea of session times just a rough figure will do..


----------



## Yob (5/2/17)

I'm not organising that part Steve, generally session times are from about 

Friday- 6-10pm
Saturday 9-1 and 2-6 

Something in that order.


----------



## DU99 (5/2/17)

ok should be able to get up there then


----------



## timmi9191 (5/2/17)

Yob said:


> It was, just trying to help him get his registered entries in.


Ouch!!

Im in the same boat as Imccrone then. Ive now got several enttries all dressed up and no where to go.

Can I jump in on your offer of assistance?


----------



## Haciluku (5/2/17)

timmi9191 said:


> Ouch!!
> 
> Im in the same boat as Imccrone then. Ive now got several enttries all dressed up and no where to go.
> 
> Can I jump in on your offer of assistance?


Can you pm me your entry numbers and contact details.


----------



## Yob (5/2/17)

timmi9191 said:


> Ouch!!
> 
> Im in the same boat as Imccrone then. Ive now got several enttries all dressed up and no where to go.
> 
> Can I jump in on your offer of assistance?


would see unfair not to offer the same.

please PM me all entry details so I can let the club know that I will bring them to the collection sorting.


----------



## Yob (5/2/17)

can you both give me the entry detail ASAP, bottle entry numbers will do, I need to get that info across stat.


----------



## Haciluku (5/2/17)

My entries have been picked up, I am just offering help.


----------



## coopsomulous (5/2/17)

Yob said:


> I'm not organising that part Steve, generally session times are from about
> 
> Friday- 6-10pm
> Saturday 9-1 and 2-6
> ...


Session times will be as Yob posted. For those who are Judging or Stewarding, a preliminary roster will be sent out this week.

For those who have yet to sign up to Judge or Steward, send me a PM or fill in the form via the link in Post#33.


----------



## manticle (5/2/17)

Should be lmcrone quoted, not haciluku


----------



## Edgebrew (5/2/17)

Yob, thanks for sorting out the late entries. Let me know if you need a hand.


----------



## Yob (5/2/17)

all sorted I rekon... no problem

cheers


----------



## Haciluku (5/2/17)

Melbourne Brewers just checked the entries collected, apparently there are about 33 missing entries. 
The missing entries need to be in by end of next weekend.
Please pm me or Yob if you have not done it.


----------



## Yob (6/2/17)

The entries mentioned before are with me and the info has been passed onto the club.

many thanks for the beers dropped off.. in particular that evil as **** RIS.. mate, you know how to please a guy :lol:

seriously hope you entered that and win and if you have 20L spare, come and throw it in my barrel fro 3 months then take it out, that would be welcome in my #2 barrel any day of the week


----------



## manticle (6/2/17)

Otherwise known as 'I'll look after it for you'.

That's how banks started....


----------



## Yob (6/2/17)

manticle said:


> Otherwise known as 'I'll look after it for you'.
> 
> That's how banks started....


ha.. I have space for 20l is all and not a brewday in sight, best to keep barrels as wet as you can.. and **** me its good.. as Im nearing the end of the glass Im slowing down so I can savor it longer... sort of RIS that makes you want to (n)*om*


----------



## Edgebrew (17/2/17)

This is the final call for the accommodation and meal booking for Beerfest. 

If you have already booked and paid, please ignore this post. 
If you are planning to stay over, and have not given me your name, please do it now as we will forward the accommodation booking to PGL today (17 Feb 2017).


----------



## Yob (23/2/17)

Reminder that Beerfest is this weekend, being held at PGL campgrounds, Kyneton.. 

If you feel like a day trip Saturday to check it out, feel welcome, we'll be at it from early till late Saturday and a few flights tmoz night. 

Bring on the good times


----------



## DU99 (23/2/17)

https://www.google.com.au/maps/place/PGL+Campaspe+Downs/@-37.3293185,144.3704047,12.71z/data=!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x710441671c6af5a!8m2!3d-37.296344!4d144.42599


----------



## NealK (25/2/17)

Will the results be published on here (or anywhere else) tonight?


----------



## Andyd (25/2/17)

Results are up on CompMaster:


Summary Results

Full Results

Scoresheets will follow.

Andy


----------



## MartinOC (25/2/17)

Congrats to everyone who placed & everyone involved with the comp.

Would've loved to have been there with knobs-on, but have to fly to NZ very early tomorrow for work, so it was impossible for me.. :angry:


----------



## DU99 (25/2/17)

Was a good day,the food was the highlight..well done Melbourne Brewers...excellent venue


----------



## Andyd (25/2/17)

And the scoresheets have now been published...

Well done to everyone who entered, and particularly to those who placed.

And a big thanks to the Melbourne Brewers committee, all judges and stewards who helped make this a successful event. We've had a brilliant time out here and the night is young...

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## manticle (25/2/17)

Yob ris


----------



## WarmerBeer (25/2/17)

I think you need to re-do your maths regarding best club.


----------



## WarmerBeer (25/2/17)

manticle said:


> Yob ris


by half a point, dammit!


----------



## Andyd (25/2/17)

Thanks Warmer,

Ammended.

Andy


----------



## lmccrone (26/2/17)

Big thank you to all the volunteers and organisers, one day when the kids are a bit older I swear I'll sign up to help out. 

So... any idea what the prizes are??


----------



## DU99 (26/2/17)

vouchers for most and a glass...the venue they used was child friendly


----------



## lmccrone (26/2/17)

DU99 said:


> vouchers for most and a glass...the venue they used was child friendly


Yes but are my children venue friendly?


----------



## Yob (26/2/17)

Massive shout out to The Catering team, just amazing food, you guys put on a fantastic spread which blows away any other year Ive been involved, truly Superb.

Committee, my god, the effort they have all put in to make this happen is astonishing, all the finer details were not overlooked, a very big thanks to you guys for putting in the time and effort.

Judges, props guys, you all ran the tables so well, its amazing how smoothly it can run when you guys are on the ball.

Stewards, this type of event doesnt run without you/us holding it all together and a stewards role is greater than most people think, all the stewards did their roles extremely well, and it went off seamlessly, every bottle in order and the temperature served was pretty much spot on with only one table asking if it could be a tad warmer.

Contestants, well without all of you, there is no competition so thanks to all who entered and or came along.

A HUGE thank you to Andy for getting the results up so fast.. (Hope your watching Adelaide, its not that hard.)

RIS for example had 14 entries... Vicbrew last year only had 18 so a very popular cat. (specialty was as nutz as usual)


----------



## DU99 (26/2/17)

and RIS was wonderful..Thanks


----------



## droid (26/2/17)

Very much appreciate the effort that goes in to organising, hosting and running the event. Nice to meet the friendly and informed Melbourne Brewers and some familiar faces thereof. I was so full of food and beer (and the thought of driving home to East Gippsland) the head went down around 10.30 pm.

Thanks to everyone involved!


----------



## Yob (26/2/17)

droid said:


> Very much appreciate the effort that goes in to organising, hosting and running the event. Nice to meet the friendly and informed Melbourne Brewers and some familiar faces thereof. I was so full of food and beer (and the thought of driving home to East Gippsland) the head went down around 10.30 pm.
> Thanks to everyone involved!


Good to see you again Jon, what time did you end up leaving? 

Thanks for being involved again mate, Stirling effort


----------



## droid (26/2/17)

Yob said:


> Good to see you again Jon, what time did you end up leaving?
> Thanks for being involved again mate, Stirling effort


You too Jesse, cheers mate. Love your unrelenting passion for a project!

Left around 6.15 am, dropped Landon off, got lost in the city because I had an argument with the Navigation System ... and home for lunch with a few food & coffee stops on the way.


----------



## Yob (27/2/17)

DU99 said:


> and RIS was wonderful..Thanks


Sure thing Steve, good to see you and the missus there too, thanks for coming up and helping out mate, took the pressure off enough so I'm not limping too bad today.

See ypu at the next one


----------



## husky (27/2/17)

Thanks for the great day all, had to leave early Sunday morn as my leave pass only extended to midnight Sat technically. Enjoyed the day judging and meeting some new people. Sampled plenty of great beers both in the comp and in the evening from those who brought various brews to share.
Cracking venue and the dinner Sat night was a highlight. Thanks to all who organised!


----------



## Yob (27/2/17)

Thanks for coming along too mate, good to see you getting some time again.


----------



## lmccrone (8/3/17)

I'm not complaining and I'm sure there is a good reason but can anyone tell me why prizes aren't announced before the event? Being involved in a brew club I understand that they are completely run by people who give generously of their time and as I don't offer any of my time I am happy to let you guys continue to run it as you see fit but if at all possible it would be great to know what you were in the running to win before you entered. 

So in completely unrelated business when do you think the prizes for the different categories will be announced?


----------



## Yob (9/3/17)

I don't think the prize list was finalised till quite late this year, by the time it was, our minds were on other gates


----------



## lmccrone (9/3/17)

Yob said:


> I don't think the prize list was finalised till quite late this year, by the time it was, our minds were on other gates


So any chance of finding out what the prizes are now that they are finalized? Although given I'm generating a lot of traffic to your website by checking on it a couple of times a day maybe you should keep me in the dark a little longer and up the rates you charge for the advertising.


----------



## Yob (9/3/17)

if you are on the book of faces, melbourne brewers has a public page, be a good place to ask and get it from the source, Im not sure what you enetred or who your sponsor is (could even be me)


----------



## Steinman (12/3/17)

Anyone know if/when scoresheets are posted out to competitors, and what about 1st, 2nd and 3rd medals?


----------



## Yob (12/3/17)

I believe the prizes will be sent out following this months club meeting (or before) if clubs/individuals dont attend to collect (I presume you wont be present based on your location)

Score sheets are live on compmaster and can be downloaded or printed at your leisure, I assume you registered your entries there as we dont do paper/offline entries anymore

Hop this is helpful


----------



## Steinman (14/3/17)

Thanks Yob!


----------

